# Help with Breed Identification



## Buckwild (May 21, 2013)

Hi all,

New to the forum. We got Max when he was 12 weeks old. He is now 5 months. The owner told us he was a lab/shepherd cross. We were not able to see the parents. I see what seems to be some Vizsla in him. He is extremely active and athletic. Very gentle and smart....will look you right in the eyes. Can any of you help identify his breed? I've attached the pictures since I am not sure how to upload to this thread.
Any help or comments would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

Max is very cute. They look like kelpie ears to me!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Max is an adorable little guy!! 

I love these guessing games... Let's see... His coloring is Vizsla, and his eyes are Vizsla. Gentle and smart also describes a Vizsla. His ears, as WireyV suggested, are something else, maybe Kelpie. The Vizsla has a very deep chest, but Max has a rib cage which is less deep, and more like a Lab's. I'd guess that one of his grandparents was a Vizsla, and maybe two of them. So that would make Max 25% to 50% Vizsla. I hope that Max lives a long, healthy, and fulfilling life with you. He has hybrid vigor on his side!! ;D ;D ;D

p.s. Welcome to the forums, Buckwild!


----------



## Buckwild (May 21, 2013)

Awesome description. Thank you so much.


----------



## Buckwild (May 21, 2013)

Googled Kelpie and that seems to be a close fit. Maybe Kelpie/Vizsla/lab? Anyone else with a suggestion?


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

my other guess would be a bit of duck tolling retriever - right colour and if your pup's ears are only half up still rather than totally pointy that would be a match too.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm guessing Max has some Kelpie too, they are herding dogs so maybe that's what the original owner meant by "shepherd"?
Deffo some V there too (imo)


----------



## Buckwild (May 21, 2013)

Other features/clues that maybe of some help:
Max has a very smooth, soft coat. Somewhat thin. Very little to no shedding yet. I love his coat right now. Everywhere we go people stop to comment about him.....smooth, soft coat and extremely good manners for his age.
He also has a long, narrow tongue that curves upward when he yawns. Are these typical of a vizsla or some other?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The owners may have been right.
Look up Red dudley labrador.
Max is a cutie.


----------



## Buckwild (May 21, 2013)

Yes, the red dudley is very similar as well.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi! Minus the flying nun ears, he looks similar to our fox red lab, Meg. Ironically, it was Meg's similarity to a Vizsla that got us interested in the V breed.


----------

